# Renting in Holland



## Jamieplp007 (Mar 24, 2014)

Please Please Please can somebody help. 

I'm a UK Citizen and my partner lives in Holland I am now looking to re locate there so we have viewed many apartments and have showed proof of earnings and that combined salary is more than the required 3 month rent which all the agencies ask for also proof of employment, Actually I have shown them everything apart from my bus tickets from my school days. So after succesful viewing of apartments it comes to the signing of contracts to which they find an excuse as to why I can't be accepted to rent. The main reason being I have no bank account in Holland but to get a bank account I need to have an address in Holland but without a bank account I cant get an address it's a vicious circle.

Can anyone help?

Sincerely Desperate.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you partner lives in nl you could use his address for the initial bank account mail. I think you can also open an account in the bank and just opt to use online banking with 0 snail mail things. Try just one of the major banks Rabo, ING or ABN-AMRO as they still have a lot of actual locations. 
There is indeed a request for stable income (no different from the UK) and typically the rent can be max 30% of your monthly income. I assume the want your bank number do they can use automatic deduction (gives them more security they get paid punctually). 
I guess the initial start in any country is difficult (SSN, banks etc). Good luck!


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

i agree on the advice to use your partners address. Where in NL are you looking to rent?


----------



## Jamieplp007 (Mar 24, 2014)

Matrix123 said:


> i agree on the advice to use your partners address. Where in NL are you looking to rent?


She lives in Hoofddorp so we are looking there. I will need to provide utility bills with my name on as proof of adress so don't think that's going to work.


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Perhaps you could put a contract in place with your partner to say that you will pay her X amount towards the rent. Then she could take out the lease in her own name and use your statement/contract to demonstrate her additional income? Maybe a bit of wild shot, but you never know... 

Will your employment be in England or NL? If it is in NL, and you have a UK bank account, I think that the rental company/landlord seems to be rather picky. Who are you using?


----------



## Jamieplp007 (Mar 24, 2014)

I work Offshore in Asia and salary paid into a UK account in GBP i'm trying to avoid if possible opening a Dutch account purely because the Pound is stronger than the Euro............ But if needs be I will have to.


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

if you are going to be living in NL, it will be much easier if you have a dutch bank account. You can transfer funds across from your UK account. It can be difficult to use a UK bank card over here in supermarkets etc.


----------



## Jamieplp007 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've already noticed that lol

Again I'm back to square one....To open a bank account I need an address and proof of this........ This is why it's so frustrating....


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the reverse situation with my daughter (she lives in the UK). She opened an account, I make sure the rent is transferred once a month timely in her account and thanks to the EU the fees are very low (think it's about 5€). Exchange rate is not that bad either. 
As far as opening an account, they can do it on the spot if you have a social security number (also abroad should be fine). I just checked the ING website (http://www.ing.nl/particulier/betalen/betaalpakketten/basispakket/index.aspx#tab=het-product) and it stated only an ID is needed. Sorry it only in Dutch. 
You could just ask your fried to call them.


----------



## Jamieplp007 (Mar 24, 2014)

cschrd2 said:


> I have the reverse situation with my daughter (she lives in the UK). She opened an account, I make sure the rent is transferred once a month timely in her account and thanks to the EU the fees are very low (think it's about 5€). Exchange rate is not that bad either.
> As far as opening an account, they can do it on the spot if you have a social security number (also abroad should be fine). I just checked the ING website (BasisPakket - ING - Betalen) and it stated only an ID is needed. Sorry it only in Dutch.
> You could just ask your fried to call them.


Many thanks I will see what I can do.


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

another thought, can you ask the rental agent to make a contract for tenancy conditional on you opening a bank account? Then you can take the conditional rental agreement to the bank as proof of address..


----------



## Jamieplp007 (Mar 24, 2014)

Matrix123 said:


> another thought, can you ask the rental agent to make a contract for tenancy conditional on you opening a bank account? Then you can take the conditional rental agreement to the bank as proof of address..


This is an option I can try unfortunately I'm in Indonesia at the moment so just getting ideas together ready for when I arrive back in NL in 2 weeks.


----------



## Matrix123 (Apr 3, 2014)

ok. good luck with it!


----------

